# Waiting time for FET at BARTS



## nnasir (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi everyone

I had IVF( ICSI )Barts and got pregnant on first cycle but unfortunately i had miscarriage at 16 weeks.

Now i want to start  my second cycle as soon as possible, my GP has referred me to BARTS hospital  and i have frozen embryos there.I want to know do anybody have idea how much is waiting time for second cycle ( NHS )if you have frozen embryos at Barts Hospital London.

Will be very grateful for your kind replies.

Regards


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi
We got referred in November by doctor and had to wait about 6 weeks to be seen as a private patient. It's a bit longer if you opt for the free consultation. We deferred the appointment by a month toMarch then could have been booked into the induction session as early as end of April with treatment the month after. It all depends on the dates/whether you are private or not paying and just whether you can make the slots available. It was all quicker than I had envisaged hence we are slowing it down a bit. The nursing sisters and FET coordinators are very helpful. If you get all the required blood work done ASAP hat also hekps- your GPS can sort this out.

Sorry about your Mc- I hope Fet works out well for you xx


----------

